# Just sayin' !!



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2010)

*Proverbs 12:25*
Anxiety weighs down the *heart*, but a *kind* word cheers it up


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

Amen,my Messkin brother!


 May the peace of God,that passes all understanding,be with us.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *Proverbs 12:25*
> Anxiety weighs down the *heart*, but a *kind* word cheers it up



and a beer.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 9, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> and a beer.



haha i thought that thread was over. i guess not! here we go again!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

There's a pot-stirrer in every crowd.Been known ta stir a couple my ownself,from time to time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> and a beer.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 9, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> and a beer.



And, don't forget the cigarette, right before you over-excercise and then speed to church.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re:*

I sure am blessed the man's righteousness doesn't define me.  Thank you Lord Jesus for being mine!


----------

